# HAVA HAPPY EASTER!



## [email protected] (Sep 20, 2008)

To all the beautiful and unique Havs and their beautiful and unique owners...have a joyful Easter! (made this from one of Buddy's baby pictures--he's more grown up now).


----------



## Maxmom (Jul 22, 2008)

That is adorable! 

Thank you, Easter Buddy and mommy Rose!


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

That is so precious!!! Thank you for the Easter wishes, Buddy and Rose. I hope you had a great one too.


----------



## suzyfrtz (Nov 12, 2007)

So cute! And a Happy and Blessed Easter to you too!

Suzy


----------



## marb42 (Oct 19, 2008)

What an adorable pic of Buddy! Happy Easter!
Gina


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Very cute! I think we need an updated pic of him as well!


----------

